

Rocket Racing League demos X-racers & augmented reality raceway in the sky - dskhatri
http://www.space.com/businesstechnology/rocket-racing-tulsa-demonstration-100426.html

======
rdj
I think rockets are cool, and racing is cool, but I don't see this being that
much different than pylon racing with faster planes.

Now, the thing that really bugs me about RacketRacers is how they try to
compare themselves to NASCAR. I think the reason NASCAR has become popular is
because just about everyone has driven a car and can imagine what it would be
like to do it on a circle, banging with other cars. Not many people have had
the chance to drive a plane, much less a jet or rocket. It's cool, it's novel,
but I don't think it will get the following they hope.

As for the last part of the YouTube video where they guy says this could be
the first time virtual racers compete with real racers (soon, not here yet),
that reporter should probably check out:

<http://www.iracing.com/> \- real race car drivers are racing normal people
almost every day.

<http://www.nascar.com/trackpass/about/raceview/?sc_cid=hp53> \- NASCAR's
RaceView, which is realtime race data visualized in a sim racing type
environment.

It seems to me, it's only a matter of time before iracers can compete, in
realtime with real racers.

------
dskhatri
In case you missed it, here's a decent summary of Saturday's live webcast:
<http://www.youtube.com/v/0lXfy43L8Og>

